# SoCal dedicated paved road bike trails



## brettr

Are there any off roadway, paved road bike trails in Southern California that are 10+ miles long?

By off roadway, I mean a trail that doesn't share with auto traffic. Walkers are fine. I'm looking for good stretches of paved trail.

On Hwy 1 between Newport Beach and Laguna Beach, there's a cement barricade on the west side of the highway that separates the road and a dedicated path. I see walkers and bikes on here but it doesn't seem too long. Any one know about this trail?


----------



## redondoaveb

Redondo Beach to Santa Monica, 22 miles. Just a couple of roadway areas, one mile in Redondo Beach (Harbor Drive) and couple of miles from Marina del Rey to Venice (Washington Blvd.). There is still a bike path in these two areas, you just share the road with cars.


----------



## the sarge

San Diego has the 56 bike path and I believe it's right about 10 miles but not sure


----------



## brettr

Thanks but isn't that trail fairly crowded?


----------



## brettr

Has anyone ever been on the Aliso Creek Bikeway. Scroll down to "Lake Forest" section here http://www.efgh.com/bike/redrouteorange.htm.


----------



## Clay L

Santa Ana river trail, also known as SART. About 28 miles of no cars


----------



## oldjr

You can go from Ventura to Ojai on a mostly dedicated trail. It may share with traffic some places but it would not be much. Do not know the distance.

JR


----------



## bane

the mountains to the sea trail in Irvine is pretty long

http://bikeirvine.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=589


----------



## Tight Nipples

Seal Beach to Irwindale via the San Gabriel River bike trail. It's at least 30 miles each way. Good smooth road surface.


----------



## rward325

Orange County

Mountains to Sea is a good trail starting in Irvine and going around the back bay. There is a short part of the loop on the streets but it is residential.

There is the the MUT that starts at Portola and ends at Harvard and Yale. 

There is always the beach path that goes from Sunset Beach to Newport Beach, weekends this is very crowded and can likely make you want to kill someone. Early morning is the best for this.

Irvine and Tustin are loaded with very wide bike lanes that are almost a full lane on most major streets that allow for safe traversal of these roads,


----------



## socalpilot

The San Luis River Trail is a nice dedicated paved trail. It's about 8 miles long and starts at Oceanside harbor and goes east to College Blvd.


----------



## Wolfman

oldjr said:


> You can go from Ventura to Ojai on a mostly dedicated trail. It may share with traffic some places but it would not be much. Do not know the distance.
> 
> JR


It's 13 miles one way and takes me about 30 minutes less on the way back down!


----------



## motorep

the sarge said:


> San Diego has the 56 bike path and I believe it's right about 10 miles but not sure


I got 18.5 miles on an out and back the other night. First time I've done it as I just got into the road bike thing (long time MTB'er). My wife has done it a few times and really likes it. You can also branch off in a few places to add more miles or create another loop with the path as your base. There's also a gas station where you can pick up food, water, etc if needed right off the path as well.

I'm joining my wife and her friend for a 35 miler this weekend and we're using the path as part of the ride. I'll post up specifics after the ride. I'll map it with my Garmin too.


----------



## BWWpat

bane said:


> the mountains to the sea trail in Irvine is pretty long
> 
> http://bikeirvine.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=589



My girlfriend and I love the mountain to sea trail.
Highly recommended.


----------

